# MEAL WORMS



## Brayrox (Aug 16, 2010)

Does anyone know how many meal worms i should give my 2 year old girl hedgie?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Each night? Each week? Is your girl on the chubby side or could she stand to gain more weight?


----------



## Brayrox (Aug 16, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> Each night? Each week? Is your girl on the chubby side or could she stand to gain more weight?


she could gain maybe a little weight. i also wan in a day


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

i give five mealies everyday. i give them in a bowl sometimes he'll eat them all sometimes he wont touch them.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

I give 1 after bath time when he has it, then 1 in his burrow corner box, and 2 when he's bonding with me. He LOVES live ones. I have the ones you refrigerate to keep them dormant. Rex loves those over the canned ones, but he likes them both. The vet said that the live ones are the best for them.
If you give more than 5 a night they could get too fat, so be careful.


----------



## Brayrox (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok Thx


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I wouldn't go over 5 a night, for her. Keep an eye on her weight (weigh weekly or more often if you can) and feed less if you think she's gaining too much.


----------

